# 24



## In the Kitchen (Jan 8, 2006)

Is it one tonite?  I hope so.  This waiting is getting kind of stressful.  Thinking about too many things and keep pushing tv 24 to the back of my plate.  I do see it advertised so I will be sure to take time to watch tv around 8.  I know it is on for two nites.  Are you all ready?


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 8, 2006)

Sorry, ITK, you'll have to wait one more week. It premiers the 15th and the 16th.
I'm excited too!! Got to have my Kiefer fix!!


----------



## In the Kitchen (Jan 8, 2006)

*texas*

you better be sorry!  this is like having bad hangnail and can't find the scissors.  Anxiety, anxiety.  Don't need it.  Imagine what Jack Bauer goes through.  wonder what kind of medication he has to take to act in the show. SO  INTENSE!!!! Oh thanks texas.  You do well.


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 8, 2006)

If noone else on here watches 24, they will think we're completely nuts 
That's okay. Dh can't wait to watch either.


----------



## corazon (Jan 8, 2006)

We are big fans of 24 too.  Too bad we don't get tv recption at our house  Right now we are watching the 4th season on dvd, which is kind of nice to wait for the dvd to come out, that way there's no commercials and if something huge happens we don't have to wait a whole week to find out what happens.  Enjoy your 24 In The Kitchen and Texasgirl!


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 8, 2006)

corazon90 said:
			
		

> We are big fans of 24 too. Too bad we don't get tv recption at our house  Right now we are watching the 4th season on dvd, which is kind of nice to wait for the dvd to come out, that way there's no commercials and if something huge happens we don't have to wait a whole week to find out what happens. Enjoy your 24 In The Kitchen and Texasgirl!


 
You need a satellite!! I don't know how I would live without my tv


----------



## corazon (Jan 8, 2006)

texasgirl said:
			
		

> You need a satellite!! I don't know how I would live without my tv


 
Yes, but that costs $$$ we don't have.  I miss it sometimes but when I was in the hospital last month with 100+ channels with nothing to watch I was so happy not to have that at my house (especially now that we have kids).  We watch movies and that is good enough for me.  As for 24 & LOST, I just have to wait and stay away from the threads when you guys talk about them.


----------



## GB (Jan 8, 2006)

We are huge 24 fans too, but we also wait until they come out on DVD. We enjoy it so much more that way. We wait till we have a a free weekend and just watch them all back to back. I think I would go out of my mind if I had to wait a week between episodes


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 8, 2006)

I do go out of my mine every week.......oh wait, that has nothing to do with 24.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Jan 9, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks to you all for your comments!  Knowing there are others who get the same 'thrill' I do makes me happy.  The show is so intense.  (Do I overuse the word?)  Except for texas she seems to records every move and then has them figured out too.  She's pretty good even though she is out of her mind, she says.  She should be hired to work on the show.  that is why I am glad you are around texas.  If I miss something I run to ask you.  GB waiting for the show does drive me crazy.  Thankful you can control yourself.  You would think I don't have a life out of 24!  I do think it helps to 'imagine' that the show is for real.  I do feel grateful not to have to worry about getting my car blown up or worse being captured by terrorists or having Jack Bauer tell me to drive him someplace.  Wouldn't that be a trip?  I don't know how long someone could keep this up.  Starting to remind me of Star Wars.  On different time frame.  It begins next week.  Have to repeat this over and over so if I get someplace, like fall in a hole or something.i will surely remember. Could happen!


----------



## Maidrite (Jan 9, 2006)

I started to watch it but Barbara and I watch and read alot of stuff. We are looking into buyig the seasons, We have thefirst season of LOST, I think I will Like 24. We just have a TV ant. up and get like 19 Channels We have talked about putting up a Big Ant. with a Preamp, We could get as many as 50 to 100 channels without paying a monthly charge though I haveto admit we would like to get our Dish going again !


----------



## Alix (Jan 9, 2006)

I am going to a concert on the 15th so I will miss the first one! ARGH! Someone remind me to tape it that night please!


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 9, 2006)

Will do Alix!! Have fun at the concert!


----------



## Alix (Jan 9, 2006)

Oh I will. Its Bryan Adams, so I will be rocking it out!


----------



## GB (Jan 9, 2006)

Bryan Adams was the first concert I ever saw. The Hooters opened for him (anyone remember them?). Have a great time Alix!!!


----------



## Alix (Jan 9, 2006)

The Hooters? Can you refresh my memory with a song title?


----------



## Ken (Jan 9, 2006)

Alix said:
			
		

> The Hooters? Can you refresh my memory with a song title?


 
They did "And We Danced" .


----------



## GB (Jan 9, 2006)

Ken knows his 80's music   Here is a link to The Hooters on Amazon where you can listen to a few seconds of some of their songs.


----------



## Alix (Jan 9, 2006)

Boy does he! You should see his score on some of those nutty 80's quizzes. Thanks for the link. 

Sorry to hijack the thread ITK. Back to 24 discussion now. And PLEASE...someone resurrect this on Sunday so I remember to tape 24.


----------



## Ken (Jan 9, 2006)

Alix said:
			
		

> Boy does he! You should see his score on some of those nutty 80's quizzes. Thanks for the link.
> 
> Sorry to hijack the thread ITK. Back to 24 discussion now.


 
Forget that!  Let's talk about 80's 'hair bands'?   Who had the best hair in the 80's?


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 9, 2006)

Open up a thread, ken, see what happens )


----------



## Ken (Jan 9, 2006)

texasgirl said:
			
		

> Open up a thread, ken, see what happens )


 
I could, but hijacking a thread is far more likely to annoy Alix.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Jan 9, 2006)

*Alix*

How can you do that?  This guy must be really something if you pass up Jack Baur for him.  Got to check him out and let you know.  You got so many you don't know where to go.  As long as you don't miss the first episode of 24 and it looks like good one.  You will kick yourself if you forget.  I want you to see it to cause I know you feel the same way i do.  If only I could see what his wife looks like.  didn't he date Julia Roberts sometime ago?  Those two would have been cute couple. Probably egos too big for each other.  Shame shame.  Have fun Alix.  I sure don't blame you and thanks for letting us know.


----------



## luvs (Jan 12, 2006)

what is this 24 show?


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 12, 2006)

Oh luvs, it stars Keifer Sutherland. He is a C.T.U. agent. It's like the FBI but deal with terrorism and stuff. This will be the 5th season. If you like this kind of stuff, go rent the first 4 seasons. It's very addicting!!


----------



## In the Kitchen (Jan 12, 2006)

*Friends*

The people in my family don't want to watch 24.  When their friends come over they all talk about it but not my family!  They seem as excited as I do but do you think I can tell them I watch it.  They are their friends and what I like doesn't count.  As long as I get to watch it that is all that matters.  SUNDAY right?


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 12, 2006)

Yes ITK, it's Sunday AND Monday!!


----------



## In the Kitchen (Jan 12, 2006)

*texas*

thanks texas, I hoped you would be here.  AND Monday?  How can we take this?  Two nights!  Must be a real thriller.  Something to look forward to.


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 12, 2006)

Your welcome!! I wouldn't let you miss any of it!!


----------



## Ken (Jan 12, 2006)

I think they should do a season of 24 based on one of Jack's days off.

8:05 - Jack wakes up.
9:10 -Jack stands in front of open fridge...finally decides to eat cold pizza.
10:00 - Jack scratches himself on couch while watching Springer.
11:00 to 1:30 - Jack plays Space Invaders on computer.
1:30 to 4:00 - Nap time.
etc, etc...you get the idea.
Now that would be some compelling TV huh?


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 12, 2006)

No thank you, I can see that at home!!
Well, it might be better seeing Jack do it though


----------



## Alix (Jan 12, 2006)

Did I hear that it is two hours each night?


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 12, 2006)

no, sorry, I didn't say it right. It's 2 hours over the 2 nights. One hour each night.

I'm checking to make sure.


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 12, 2006)

OMG, it IS 2 hours each night!!


----------



## Alix (Jan 12, 2006)

I am glad I got that straight! Can you imagine my distress if I had only taped ONE hour on Sunday??? You'd hear the NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO clear down to Texas!


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 12, 2006)

I imagine I would!!


----------



## mudbug (Jan 12, 2006)

Ken said:
			
		

> I think they should do a season of 24 based on one of Jack's days off.
> 
> 8:05 - Jack wakes up.
> 9:10 -Jack stands in front of open fridge...finally decides to eat cold pizza.
> ...


 
LOL, Ken.  You forgot to add:
Jack doesn't touch a cell phone all day.


----------



## Ken (Jan 12, 2006)

mudbug said:
			
		

> LOL, Ken. You forgot to add:
> Jack doesn't touch a cell phone all day.


 
Right! 

Ok, how about....

5:00 -6:00 - Jack uses cell phone to call president to ask if his refrigerator is running?


----------



## mudbug (Jan 12, 2006)

no, no, no....

5:15 - Jack realizes he forgot to charge the dang thing.  Runs over to Chloe's to borrow hers.  Chloe thinks it's a date, has dinner ready, she's dressed up, candles lit, but Jack runs in and runs out again.  Chloe turns to her computer and discovers DiscussCooking.


----------



## Ken (Jan 12, 2006)

Alix said:
			
		

> I am glad I got that straight! Can you imagine my distress if I had only taped ONE hour on Sunday??? You'd hear the NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO clear down to Texas!


 
Like the time I found out the '93 Western Final was taped over with episodes of "Days of Our Lives"?


----------



## Alix (Jan 13, 2006)

Ya know darlin...I think you need to pop out that little tab thingy if you want to keep all those silly football games. Oh, and I HAVE noticed that if you put a piece of tape there...you can tape over stuff. Just keep that in mind when you start making bratty comments on here. I know where the 2003 Grey Cup tape is and am not afraid to take hostages. (By the way...93? Geez I stopped watching in 94 after we had Kate, who taped those?  )

Only 2 more sleeps!


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 13, 2006)

Need some tape, Alix???????


----------



## Alix (Jan 13, 2006)

Heh heh heh...nope...got lots!


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 15, 2006)

24 is on tonight. ALIX, DON'T FORGET TO TAPE IT. Hope you haven't left yet!!


----------



## Ken (Jan 15, 2006)

texasgirl said:
			
		

> 24 is on tonight. ALIX, DON'T FORGET TO TAPE IT. Hope you haven't left yet!!


 
She hasn't left yet.  She just programmed the VCR.  I'm surprised she hasn't bought a mini-TV to take to the concert.


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 15, 2006)

Good, I was afraid that I wouldn't catch her in time.


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 16, 2006)

THAT SHOW ALREADY TICKED ME OFF!!!
Why did they kill the ones that they killed? I won't mention names, because like pds, there are some that don't get to watch it. 
But, they sure jumped right on into it this year!!


----------



## In the Kitchen (Jan 16, 2006)

*Amen*



			
				texasgirl said:
			
		

> THAT SHOW ALREADY TICKED ME OFF!!!
> Why did they kill the ones that they killed? I won't mention names, because like pds, there are some that don't get to watch it.
> But, they sure jumped right on into it this year!!



SHOW ALREADY TICKED ME OFF TOO!  You said it texas.  Just wasn't sure how you would feel.  Thanks for your response so quickly.  Really is upsetting.  Left all the nerdy people!!!  Well, we all have to go sometime.  As Jack said in his interview, he doesn't know for sure how long he will be.  Well, they ruined it for me.  Glad we agree texas.  I appreciate your honesty.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Jan 16, 2006)

*are you anxious to see 24?*

My excitement for the show is really not what I expected it to be.  What about Jack's new girlfriend?  I've seen her in other shows and doesn't impress me.  Audrey still alive.  Chloe is that the spelling, has love interest .  I  am happy about that.  I like her.  Looked like she was going to get killed too.  How do you like the us president?  Is Buchanan in charge of CTU?


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 16, 2006)

I HATE The idiot that is the president!! Noone can compare to David Palmer, IMO!  I didn't know if I liked Chloe at first, she's pretty strange, but, she's the only one that is with Jack. We'll see how tonight goes.


----------



## In the Kitchen (Jan 17, 2006)

what did you think?  good or bad?  who is the new guy mcneil?  Edgar still around he made it.  Jack sure doesn't play the part well of caring individual.  Acting so protective of Eric made me  wonder if he is going soft?  he shot guys he worked with already.  I figured if it meant his country or a young guy's life wouldn't matter.  They took another young man and shot him.  Well,  guess we'll have to wait till next week to find out if Mrs Logan reveals anything.  Fact that she is mentally unstable isn't good.  I do think Logan plays the part well.  He makes you think he is srange.


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 17, 2006)

ITK, did you watch the second part of the 2 hours? Mrs. Logan may not be alive. 
I didn't like that they shot the kid, but, I'm glad that it wasn't Derek.
Now, I guess Mcneil will be the new top man??
I really don't like Pres. Logan, I think he's a worm!!


----------



## In the Kitchen (Jan 17, 2006)

*See?*

texas, i thought mrs. Logan just had some kind of knock ou t stuff on the handkerchief.  Now she is dead?  President acts so egotistical and stupid.  I am getting so paranoid I don't even trust Mike either.  You trust   Edgar?  Yes I wonder about that guy Mcneil.  We have to wait whole week to find out  right?  Or am I wrong about that too?  I  just wonder why they never put Jack in place to be shot ?  Think t hey would want him eliminat ed. The guys name is Derek?  Thanks texas for keeping names straight.


----------



## texasgirl (Mar 7, 2006)

Poor Chloe!! Having to watch Edgar!! I can't believe they did that!!!!


----------



## LEFSElover (Mar 7, 2006)

my husband and I tried to watch this one night as we'd heard it was so highly touted.  then I watched Ellen Degeneres doing her show from Barbra Streisands house and she said it was the only thing on TV she watched.  having told my husband that, he no longer has an interest in the show


----------



## Alix (Mar 7, 2006)

EDGAR!! Holy crap I can't believe my eyes! What a knuckle biter that one was!


----------



## texasgirl (Mar 8, 2006)

Wasn't that awful, Alix? I did not see that one coming at all!!! Chloe finally showed emotion too. I wonder what's going to happen next week.
Did anyone see the new show that stars Dennis Haybert {David Palmer} "The Unit", last night? It was pretty good. At least now we know that there was a good reason for killing him off of 24.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Mar 8, 2006)

I cant believe Edgar died.   I felt so darn sad watching Chloe.   I actually think Chloe is really cute. Shes a bit nerdy and pouty. Im strangely attracted to that.


----------



## CookforTVpremierparties (Jan 14, 2007)

*Apps for Jack Party?*

What type of appetizers should I take to a "24" Jack Bauer Party?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Jan 15, 2007)

I suggest Stuffed jalapenos! And if youre of drinking age.... a shot of Jack (Daniels that is).  
What a GREAT 2 hours! Dont know how they keep doing it.


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 15, 2007)

Yeap, it will be interesting what happens with this season. DH thinks that it is too close to what is really going on here.


----------



## Michelemarie (Jan 20, 2007)

We have taped the first four hours we plan on starting to watch tonight! 24 Marathon here we come!


----------



## In the Kitchen (Jan 22, 2007)

*Michelemarie*



			
				Michelemarie said:
			
		

> We have taped the first four hours we plan on starting to watch tonight! 24 Marathon here we come!



you are so right.  That is what I feel like when this thing started up again.  On a Marathon, can't wait till the next Monday.


----------

